# Credit Union death of member won't pay beneficiary



## Help Seeker (15 Aug 2017)

Can anyone point me to the correct rule in regard to getting the Credit Union to pay the nominated beneficiary on the members account who is now deceased. The credit union seem to not want to pay and are putting up obstacles then changing their mind about what needs to be done. Firstly the cheque was issued on production of the death certificate, then they cancelled the cheque telling us we needed to go to probate which we took their word for and did, now they are saying it needs a letter from solicitor to authorise the payment to be made tot he beneficiary, telling me that this was a FCA ruling, however after much research and contact with FCA this is not the case. Can anyone help me with what to do next as they have already cost us £215 for probate that it appears now was not needed!!


----------



## Slim (15 Aug 2017)

Hi Help Seeker. It seems you may be in the  UK? This site is mostly populated by folk in the Republic of Ireland, most of whom may not be familiar with UK credit union rules. Is it possible the value of the account is higher than the amount that may be distributed without going through probate?


----------

